# Panel Solar USB - Ayuda con el circuito



## Cijiop (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola que tal, estudio ingenieria mecánica eléctrica y quisiera un poco de ayuda con un proyecto de una materia llama Circuitos Electricos I.

El proyecto es hacer un cargador solar USB, (basado en Ipods osea 500mA a 1000mA, y 5V),
pero tengo unas dudas importantes.

1ero. Yo tenia 2 celdas de 3V y 150 mA cada una, (unidas en serie creo yo como se deben unir a un puerto USB HEMBRA (negro - y rojo +)y sobre los varios cables USB (verde, blanco rojo y negro--> al solo usar el NEGRO y el ROJO, los de color VERDE y BLANCO quedaran inutilizados),

Y segun mis clases, el voltaje se suma (2 fuentes de voltaje de 3V = 6V), pero y la corriente????? es la misma o no???....

Bueno el caso es que los uní en serie y no me cargó nada (yo asumi que el problema era la corrriente ) , O TAL VEZ LO UNI MAL(chequen la imagen), pero un amigo tiene una celda de 0.9V y 400mA y me la presto para el proyecto, mi pregunta es :
¿Cual seria la corriente del circuito agregandole una tercera celda de menor volaje pero mayor corriente? 
Yo he visto cargadores de pared y dicen 400mA y 5V, ¿Es posible que esto funcione? o ¿Tendria que agregar un TRANSFORMADOR pequeño para que me de la corriente que necesito?
Y una última pregunta :¿Cómo instalaria un REGULADOR DE VOLTAJE?, el del link....
http://steren.com.mx/ci-lineales/interior3.asp?pdto=MC7805CT






http://i.min.us/ibgm5k.png

De antemano muchas gracias 
​


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 1, 2010)

del regulador aca dice como usarlo:  http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/82833/FAIRCHILD/LM7805.html


del usb:




Pin             Name             Cable color             Description                               1             VCC             Red             +5 VDC                               2             D-             White             Data -                               3             D+             Green             Data +                               4             GND             Black             Ground

ahora si estas tratando de cargar un ipod nesecitas cierta configuracion en las terminales data + y data-, por el momento no lo recuerdo pero busca y seguro lo encuentras, espero te haya servido la informacion


edito: en una parte del foro aparece esta imagen, tal ves te sirva el circuito sustituyendo la bateria por tus paneles solares


----------



## electrodin (Dic 2, 2010)

Hola Cijiop, en cuanto a las celdas solares debes fijarte que vienen  especificadas en tensión a circuito abierto y a corriente a corto  circuito.
 Es decir si compras una celda de 3.5Vx100ma, significa que midiendo con  el multimetro  sin carga de por medio, a plena luz del día y con un  angulo de incidencia solar de 90º debes tener 3.5V(al principio puede  que te de 3.8V pero luego de un rato la tensión cae un poco y se  estabiliza pues la celda se va a calentar y entrará en un equilibrio  termico), y la corriente la mides con el amperímetro sin carga de por  medio (a corto circuito), con las mismas condiciones de radiación solar  debes tener 100mA.

Es por ello que cuando utilizas la celda con una carga ya sea un led o  un motorcito, la tensión va a caer, es decir, en la practica tu celda  te  va a dar unos 2.5Vx50mA aprox.
Además que hay distintos tipos de celdas de acuerdo al material y tipo de fabricación obtendrás mas o menos energía.
Difícilmente podrás cargar directamente de un par de celdas a un ipod a menos que uses celdas de más corriente,  es decir mas grandes tanto que se hace poco práctico.
Lo que yo te recomendaría es usar unas celdas para cargar una baterias y de allí a un ipod o lo que sea.
Es decir que las celdas esten formando un sólo circuito con las baterías de modo que estas estén constantemente cargándose y cuando requieras cargar tu ipod lo conectas y ya.
Hace un año que me armé una linterna-cargador solar para mi celular, y me funciona muy bien.

Ahh me olvidaba, para usar el conector USB como cargador debes unir el terminal negativo con su adyacente, (gnd y +data).
Espero te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 2, 2010)

pues aunque no conosco el circuito he visto unos cargadores chinos para celular que usan un panel solar de relativo pequeño tamaño y parece ser que lo hace de manera directa


----------



## electrodin (Dic 2, 2010)

Sip también he revisado esos cargadores chinos y la verdad son un engaña-muchachos, al menos el que vi (bastante barato por cierto), no te llegan a dar una carga completa a la batería del celular, y si usaba baterías, pero de poca potencia.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 2, 2010)

Cijiop dijo:


> Hola que tal, estudio ingenieria mecánica eléctrica y quisiera un poco de ayuda con un proyecto de una materia llama Circuitos Electricos I.
> 
> El proyecto es hacer un cargador solar USB, (basado en Ipods osea 500mA a 1000mA, y 5V),
> pero tengo unas dudas importantes.
> ...





La capacidad de corriente sera siempre la especificada ,es decir:

celda 1 + celda 2 = 6v
corriente 0.150 Ampers

En el caso de 0.9V -400 ma ...la entrega de corriente seguirà siendo 150 ma ,como es lògico.
Asumo que las celdas estan en serie ,un positivo unido a un negativo.

Hay IPOD que consumen corrientes diferentes.Yo aseguraria medio amper...
Algunos circuitos comerciales mienten este valor.Lo he comprobado. 
Llegar a esa corriente y tension en celdas tiene un buen costo...
Lo mas barato es comprarlo hecho,lo se duramente.
El que fabrica las celdas fotovoltaicas para USB , compra en cantidad las celdas y consigue precio,,,lo que tu dificilmente  puedas....entonces, imposible competir con èl ...Saludos...
Compralo  !!!  .... funcionara bien  y , seras feliz .


----------



## Cijiop (Dic 3, 2010)

electrodin dijo:


> Hola Cijiop, en cuanto a las celdas solares debes fijarte que vienen  especificadas en tensión a circuito abierto y a corriente a corto  circuito.
> Es decir si compras una celda de 3.5Vx100ma, significa que midiendo con  el multimetro  sin carga de por medio, a plena luz del día y con un  angulo de incidencia solar de 90º debes tener 3.5V(al principio puede  que te de 3.8V pero luego de un rato la tensión cae un poco y se  estabiliza pues la celda se va a calentar y entrará en un equilibrio  termico), y la corriente la mides con el amperímetro sin carga de por  medio (a corto circuito), con las mismas condiciones de radiación solar  debes tener 100mA.
> 
> Es por ello que cuando utilizas la celda con una carga ya sea un led o  un motorcito, la tensión va a caer, es decir, en la practica tu celda  te  va a dar unos 2.5Vx50mA aprox.
> ...



Gracias!!!!, realmente muy util, y les quiero decir a todos que ya funciono, lo que hice fue:
***Las celdas estaban looocas...., ya que la cajita del empaque decia 3Vcc, y al medirlas a plena luz del sol decia 4.87V ??????? WTF???
-Bueno entonces, conecté las 2 celdas y naaaada, entonces compre un regulador de voltaje (como me dijeron), al soldarlo con cautin y con las conexiones correctas , yeah!!!! cargó y al medirlo con el multimetro me dió: 5V y 470-480mA, yo entiendo que el regulador de disminuyo el voltaje de 4.9(2)=9.8V a 5V, y la corriente de 150mA a 450mA!!!??, además conecte unas bocinas USB (y funcionaron al 100%) tambien un mouse XD y una lamparita USB (cabe aclarar que tenian una intensidad IGUAL que si la conectara a la PC)

GRACIAS  a todos , por sus respuestas y comentarios , REALMENTE ME FUERON BASTANTE UTILES, GRACIAS


----------



## Cijiop (Dic 3, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> La capacidad de corriente sera siempre la especificada ,es decir:
> 
> celda 1 + celda 2 = 6v
> corriente 0.150 Ampers
> ...



Gracias por el comentario , si t¿yo tenia contemplado usar un Ipod Nano (de los viejitos) que (segun fuentes) ocupa 5V/500mA, y la verdad es que SI, sale mucho más barato comprarlo hecho pero como era proyecto y para entregar (imaginense que compro el de internet, y me viene un circuito que no tengo idea que es??????, como le explicaria al prof. ¿cómo rayos lo hice? si apenas tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica......por eso mejor me gaste= 2celdas-->$780.00 pesos mexicanos que son mas o menos 60 o 65 dólares, y el regulador de $15.00 pesos mex osea 1 dólar)

De todos modos gracias a todos por su atencion y orientacion en este proyecto


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 3, 2010)

enhorabuena, felicidades por tu proyecto, la intencidad de la luz es fluctuante asi que no dejes de colocar los capacitores de filtro como aparece en la hoja de datos del regulador para evitar daños al cargar


----------



## electrodin (Dic 3, 2010)

Que bueno que pudimos ayudarte, a ver si subes algunas fotos de tu proyecto.

Felicitaciones.


----------



## Cijiop (Abr 5, 2011)

electrodin dijo:


> Que bueno que pudimos ayudarte, a ver si subes algunas fotos de tu proyecto.
> 
> Felicitaciones.



Disculpen la tardanza, pero no encontraba las fotos...





















*-------------------------------------------------------------*

Este *REGULADOR DE VOLTAJE FUE EL QUE USE.....* *MC 7805CT*

LINK http://www.supplyframe.com/partsearchservlet/partnerWormhole.action?id=1049073&partnerName=DSA






*-------------------------------------------------------------*






La resistencia fue pa que no dijera el profesor que estuvo bien fácil, osea, la resistencia es de PURO ADORNO  [120 Ω +/-5%], y claro que se nota que soy un principiante con el cautín 

Saludos y gracias a todos por sus respuestas!!!!


----------

